# I'm Getting A Camera!!!



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I have finally found a scope mounted camera mount. A fella named Randy Roede, who is a government hunter in S. Dakota has some awesome videos and he steered me toward the mount he uses.. I just ordered mine and I will buy a camera tomorrow. Hopefully I can get some good footage.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am looking forward to seeing the videos!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, show us what you're getting!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, I would be interested also.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome. Look forward to it.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Any chance you can link to a photo?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Just a heads up guys...as bones has seen I have a pretty well equipped hobby machine shop in my pole barn and am thinking about developing a mount for my cell phone.....When and if I get time to do it I will post what I have.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Theriflecam.com


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

I checked the site and nothing is available untill Aug.6. Did you call them Scott.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great idea Bob. I forgot about your "little hobby" shop. LOL I'm thinking you may have to make a few.....









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Bob? My list says Ed. Which is it


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I called them and I am waiting for a call back.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Fred...Ed is my son in law...)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

SHampton said:


> I called them and I am waiting for a call back.


Looks like these guys are just starting out....I wish them luck...and the product looks interesting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

www.theriflecam.com


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I checked these guys out last summer. Almost bought a rifle mount, but I didn't at the time. No reason, just didn't buy. According to the bottom of their web page, they must have started up sometime in 2010.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

NICE!

What kind of zoom do you need to have on a camera to professionally film predator hunts?


----------

